# Taking Food on a Plane



## Now_and_Then (10 Jun 2008)

I will be going to London in a couple of weeks. I want to bring back some Baklava (a pastry with honey and nuts). I will only be carrying hand luggage. 

Does any one know if I will be allowed to take a couple of plates of the stuff onto the plane, given the stricter regulations about taking things (especialy liquids) on board?

Any help appreciated.


----------



## PADDYBOY99 (10 Jun 2008)

Yes,
As far as I am aware the restriction is only on liquids. I have often brought a few roles on the plane as plane food sucks and was never questioned.


----------



## runner (10 Jun 2008)

No problem. Always take my own food aboard.


----------



## Mauri (10 Jun 2008)

Bring my own food on board all the time as I resent the prices they charge for sandwiches and coffee. Of course I have to pay a high price for water air side. Good old rip off Ireland! I have a son living in Sweden and I bring Rashers and Sausage to him but I put it in my checked in luggage, as the Swedes are very law abiding I'm sure if customs checked they would confiscate it. Been doin it now for 6 years!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jun 2008)

Mauri said:


> Of course I have to pay a high price for water air side.


Could you not just ask for a glass of water on board instead?


> Good old rip off Ireland!


High priced bottled water airside is certainly not unique to _Ireland_!


> I have a son living in Sweden and I bring Rashers and Sausage to him but I put it in my checked in luggage, as the Swedes are very law abiding I'm sure if customs checked they would confiscate it.


Those crazy _Europeans _and their tendancy to actually enforce laws that they enact, eh!?


----------



## newirishman (10 Jun 2008)

Mauri said:


> Bring my own food on board all the time as I resent the prices they charge for sandwiches and coffee. Of course I have to pay a high price for water air side. Good old rip off Ireland! I have a son living in Sweden and I bring Rashers and Sausage to him but I put it in my checked in luggage, as the Swedes are very law abiding I'm sure if customs checked they would confiscate it. Been doin it now for 6 years!!!!!!!!!!


Sweden is - as far as I remember - a member of the European Union. Therefore: even if customs would be bothered to check you luggage they definitely would not confiscate it. You would need to bring well in excess of any luggage allowance to be in excess of any customs allowances.
In addition, customs would take a look at your checked in luggage as well.


For the OP: I travelled a lot in planes in the last year - security is usually only interested in liquids. The worst that could happen is that you have to show the security that it is actually baklava (you never know how it looks on that scanner screen), but I never had problems with any food (except drinks of course).


----------



## Mauri (10 Jun 2008)

clubman, I like to drink at least a half ltr of water while flying so would b a bit reluctant to keep asking them to refill my glass!! I try to fly as cheaply as poss; ( ryan air ) and as far as I am aware they only serve bottled water. As for enforcing crazy laws I love Sweden for that. Dogs on leads, drink driving, litter etc etc. love to live there only for the long winters brrrrr.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jun 2008)

newirishman said:


> Sweden is - as far as I remember - a member of the European Union. Therefore: even if customs would be bothered to check you luggage they definitely would not confiscate it. You would need to bring well in excess of any luggage allowance to be in excess of any customs allowances.


[broken link removed]


> *Food stuffs of animal origin, e.g. meat, fish and shellfish
> 
> * There are in general no restrictions on bringing food stuff for personal use from another EU-country (and Norway) to Sweden. One exemption is a maximum limit of 15 kg of fish. Food stuff from a country outside of the EU can not be brought to Sweden without a permit from the Swedish Board of Agriculture
> 
> .


----------



## Mauri (11 Jun 2008)

New irish man, thats good to know. I thought being meat there might b a problem as I also slip in the occasional bit of steak. It's amazing,
 it seems how tasty the Irish bit of meat tastes when one is away from home.


----------



## Mauri (11 Jun 2008)

Clubman, my son will love you for that info re animal produce, of course the bill for the extra kgs will be my problem


----------



## newirishman (11 Jun 2008)

ClubMan said:


> [broken link removed]



ClubMan, you definitely know who to use a search engine. Nice one


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jun 2008)

First hit in the _Google _search results for "travelling to Sweden" and "meat" right now anyway... Not rocket science.


----------



## newirishman (11 Jun 2008)

ClubMan said:


> First hit in the _Google _search results for "travelling to Sweden" and "meat" right now anyway... Not rocket science.



Maybe I am too old school - I tried to remember what I have read without relying on this modernish interweb stuff.


----------



## Mauri (11 Jun 2008)

Oh but clubman, my offspring, and other folk on here, not as IT intell as u younger folk and its sooooooooo helpful that u are so generous with your time an research. Thank u


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jun 2008)

I do spelling grinds too if you're interested?


----------



## pansyflower (11 Jun 2008)

"Of course I have to pay a high price for water air side. "

Not so! Just bring an empty bottle through security and fill it up at a drinking fountain before you board.


----------



## Mauri (11 Jun 2008)

Couldn't finde me dicshenary to check tha spelins


----------



## Mauri (11 Jun 2008)

pansyflower, please tell me where I'll find a drinking fountain in Dublin a/port and I'll be delighted to fill up!!


----------



## pansyflower (11 Jun 2008)

After security. Go to Pier B, the circular one. 

[broken link removed]

Keep going round until you spot it, it's there on the inner wall, near the toilets.
Good luck.


----------



## Mauri (11 Jun 2008)

Many thanks pansyflower, more money to spend at my destination!


----------



## Welfarite (12 Jun 2008)

Failing finding the font (I love alliteration!), you could purchase a bottle in a shop after security check....


----------



## Graham_07 (12 Jun 2008)

Welfarite said:


> Failing finding the font (I love alliteration!), you could purchase a bottle in a shop after security check....


 

Even better purchase one with water in it   ( did I beat ClubMan to that one ? )


----------

